# Cabela's Daiwa Saltiga sale



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Cabela sells Saltiga at $299. You can not buy Saltiga cheaper than that.
Get one until they last.
I regard Saltiga as one of the best star drag jigging reels.


----------

